# Fragen zum Bachlauf bau



## robert_d. (28. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst meinen Bachlauf "renovieren".
Dazu möchte ich den Lauf mit Folie auslegen und auf die Folie Steine stapeln. 
Damit das Wasser auch über den Steinen fleist und nicht darunter, will ich sie ausfugen. Jetzt kommt meine erste Frage: Mit was fuge ich die Steine am besten und einfachsten aus? Das ganze soll natürlich ewig halten und frostfest sein.

Meine zweite Frage wäre: Wie kann man Natursteinplatten am besten formen/ schneiden? 

Dankeschön schon einmal im vor aus für eure Antworten.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Digicat (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Servus Robert

Frage 1: Trasszement

Frage 2: behauen und/oder eventuell mit einem Fliesen/Waschbetonplatten-Naßschneider


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

halo robert, zur ersten frage. wie helmut schrieb, trasszement oder auch einfacher ep-zement (eisen-portland-zement). 

die meisten empfehlen trasszement im aussenbereich, von wegen ausblühen. ich bin fliesenleger und habe schon einige granittreppen im aussenbereich gelegt, wohlgemerkt, speis mit einfachem zement, nix iss pasiert, alles gut. 

sprichwort besagt: dumme und kleine kinder haben immer glück 

auch meinen bachlauf habe ich in speis mit einfachem epz-mörtel (1:2, 1:3) gebaut, ohne ausblühungen. der hält schon ein paar jahre.

zur zweiten frage: evtl mit einer flex (diamantscheibe) von unten anschneiden. nur ein paar millimeter tief. dann mit hammer & meissel auf der oberseite, über dem schnitt "gefühlvoll" perforieren (meisselschläge auf der ganzen länge des flex-schnittes), wie gesagt auf der oberseite.

die gebrochene kante sieht dann von oben schön aus und kann von unten mit mörtel kaschiert werden.

speis nach fertigstellung des bachlaufes auf jeden fall aushärten lassen. so 2-3 tage ist schon idealfall.

viel spass und wenn fertig, mach doch mal ein paar bilder hier rein. andere wollen auch gucken.

ach so eines vielleicht noch. wenn du die steine auf die folie stellen willst, mach erst ein bischen speis drunter. erstens gibt das dem ganzen einen halt, dann drücken die steine nicht so sehr auf die folie. löcher sind immer hässlich in der folie - auchn nach fünf jahren.


----------



## robert_d. (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Könnt Ihr mir auch noch sagen wie ich diesen Trasszement verarbeite?
Ich habe mit soetwas noch nie gearbeitet. 
Kann ich diesen einfach im Baumarkt kaufen und mit Wasser anrühren?
Habt Ihr noch ein paar Tips wie ich meinen Bachlauf/ Wasserfall mit dem Zement und den Steinen auskleiden kann?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich diesen einfach im Baumarkt kaufen und mit Wasser anrühren?



Ja  - aus der Tüte holen, Wasser dazu, rühren, ein paar Minuten warten, fertig. Verarbeitet wird er wie Zementmörtel, da gibt es nichts zu beachten. Wir haben davon schon einige Zentner verarbeitet hier bei uns, zum Teil im Bachlauf und "Mini"-Wasserfall, zum grössten Teil allerdings in Natursteinmauern im Garten. Wie wir das Wasserfällchen angelegt haben, kannst Du hier sehen, unter *Rohbau*

Allerdings gibt den Trasszementmörtel hier bei uns nicht im Baumarkt, nur im Baustoffhandel.


----------



## andreas w. (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

hallo claudia & ludwig. habe mir eben mal euren teich- und sitzplatzbau angeschaut. respekt! sehr schön und geschmackvoll gemacht. der sitzplatz aus holz ist etwas, das vaters sohn gefällt. 
schön, einfach schön.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Hallo Robert,..

ich werde auch 1-2 Tonnen Naturstein im Teich verbauen,..
Ausser dem Trasszement / Trassmörtel für die Zwischenräume, werde ich bei den schweren Steinen zum Verbindnen noch PCI FT Mörtelkleber (quasi Fliesenkleber) nutzen, der ist zudem auch Trinkwasser geeignet, damit sich die Steine nicht mehr verschieben.
25kg = 21 Eu.

mfG.


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Hi,

um das Wasser zu zwingen über den Steinen zu laufen, gibt es mehrere Tricks,
wie geschrieben mit Trasszement und...
Leitbleche versteckt anbringen,
Folie auf die Folie kleben und so über den Stein leiten...

hier mal ein Bild mit dem Folientrick...

 

hier kann man sich auch die ein oder andere Idee holen, mir hat es zumindest geholfen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal ein Bild mit dem Folientrick...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 32511



  hmm.. ich muss gestehen,.. "den Folientrick" habe ich nicht ganz verstanden,.. ist doch einfach eine zweite Folie als Bachlauf,..
oder besteht der ganze Wasserfall aus Einzelstrücken,..??

habe mir aber gerade mal deine Bilder angeschaut,..

ehwau   ich muss schon sagen, Wasserfall ist nicht gleich Wasserfall    
Ich habe eher nur eine Steilwand zur Verfügung,...  aber dazu später,.. ist ja hier nicht ein Thread  

mfG.


----------



## jochen (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Hi Vespabesitzer...

der Bachlauf/ Wasserfall hat natürlich so gut es ging eine durchgängige Folie,
an gewissen Windungen musste ich natürlich verschiedene Stücke ankleben,
aber als Grundgerüst kannst du dir ein Stück Folie vorstellen.

Also auf der Folie die das Wasser leitet, vor einem Stein etc, ein Stückchen Folie so auf der Folie kleben damit das Wasser gezwungen wird über die Steine zu laufen, praktisch als Stauteil...

menno wie soll ich das erklären, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]hier ein Bild[/URL] wo das Wasser gezwungen wir über eine Granitplatte zu laufen...

im Bild vier und fünf müsste man das erkennen...

und wenn man das Ganze geschickt tarnt [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/50/]sieht das dann so aus[/URL]...


----------



## robert_d. (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Danke für eure Antworten, war echt viel hilfreiches dabei.
Ich habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder gemacht... schaut sie euch einfach an.
Ich habe mir überlegt, den Bachlauf im oberen Bereich sich gabeln zu lassen und auf der "Insel" eine schöne große Pflanze zu pflanzen. Nach der "Insel", wenn der Bachlauf wider zusammen findet möchte ich ein kleines Becken gestalten, ab dem  dann der Wasserfall beginnt zu fallen...
Das sind soweit meine Ideen. Über weitere Tipps zum Bau und zur Gestaltung würde ich mir fruen  

Habt ihr auch noch Tips für die Bepflanzung, was für Pflanzen bieten sich an?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

@jochen: danke für den Bilder Link,.. jetzt habe ich es (den Folienstreifen) auch verstanden,..   

@robert,... ich würde auf den ersten Blick eine "S" als Bachlauf machen,... und in halber Höhe vielleicht trotzdem ein Minibecken,..

wenn er sich nocheinmal aufteilt,.. muss ja die Pumpenleistung genau stimmen,
sonst hast du ja unten ganz viel Wasser und oben er weniger,..

@jochen: ich will eher ein Wasserfall in einer Staumauer bauen,..
aber nicht ganz so "mächtig"
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/30069&d=1216396755
(will den Beitrag hier aber nicht damit "stören"  )
mfG. Micha


----------



## robert_d. (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

hey vespabesitzer, du störst den Thread hier doch nicht, dafür sind Threads da.
Mich stört es jedenfalls ncht.
Ich weis nicht ob eine S förmige Führung die richtige Wahl ist. 
Meistens verlaufen steile Bachläufe in der Natur eher gerade oder?
Kannst du vielleicht mal im Bild einzeichnen wie du dir den Verlauf vorstellst?

Ihr müsst bedenken, es kommt zwar auf dem Bild nicht so rüber, aber die Steigung beträgt ca. 45° oder gar mehr!!!

Danke jedenfalls für eure tolle Hilfe!


----------



## andreas w. (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

mahlzeit. ich denke, die s-form für einen bachlauf bietet sich, besonders bei so starkem gefälle geradezu an. hier hat man die möglichkeit, den bachlauf so lange als möglich zu gestalten und z.b. über einen kleinen wasserfall die laufrichtung zu ändern (von links nach rechts, nicht von unten nach oben :hai  ).

dazu tankt das wasser mehr sauerstoff auf, wenn es länger fliesst.

@robert d: schau dich mal in der natur um, die wenigsten flüsse und bäche fliessen wirklich gerade . durch bäume und/oder gestein ergeben sich die biegungen und windungen in den flüssen. und da in den meisten gärten weniger platz für die windungen ist, muss das so komprimiert werden. soll ja auch ein bischen schön aussehen .


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Muss eine Folie als Bachlaufunterlage eigentlich unbedingt sein, wenn man eh eine Betonunterlage als Bachlaufbett hätte?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*



			
				Michael Wüstenoase schrieb:
			
		

> Muss eine Folie als Bachlaufunterlage eigentlich unbedingt sein, wenn man eh eine Betonunterlage als Bachlaufbett hätte?



-> siehe Dichtungsschlämme:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18625

mfG.


----------



## robert_d. (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

So, ich war heute und am Wochenedne mal etwas fleisig.
Ich habe den Lauf ausgegraben, mit Sand ausgekleidet und die Folie reingelegt.

Da wo doe Steinhaufen liegen sind die "Staustüfchen"

Wie geht ich jetzt am Besten weiter vor?
Wie lege ich die Folie einigermaßen glatt ins Bachbett? 

Ich bin ganz Ohr für eure Tips und Anregungen.

Ich habe euch mal wider ein Bild angehängt


----------



## andreas w. (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

mahlzeit, gegenfrage: wieso nimmst du die "stüfchen" nicht dazu, kleine wasserfälle zu erzeugen ?

einfach, wenn du das bachbett gestaltest, an der vorderkante jeweils einen grösseren flachen stein einmörteln, über den das wasser als wasserfall ins nächste becken läuft, bzw fällt.

den rest kannste gestalten, wie du möchtest , die seitenränder der folie sollten nach obenstehend enden, um ein seitliches auslaufen des wassers zu verhindern.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*



			
				robert_d. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ganz Ohr für eure Tips und Anregungen.



Hallo,..

sorry,.. ich selbst bin gerade jede freie Minute bei meinem Teichprojekt...
Ich würde das Wasser halt möglichst nicht einfach gerade runter laufen lassen,.. sondern in Bögen und dann auf kleinen Staustufen auffangen (Miniwasserfall),,..
mal einfach dargestellt:
 

Bist du auch NG Kunde ?? die Unterlagen zum Thema Bachlauf sind eigentlich ganz ordentlich,.. bekommt man aber nur für "lau" beim Kauf einer Pumpe..
(will jetzt aber keine Werbung machen   )
Es gibt hier bestimmt noch viele erfolgreiche Bach"Läufer"   

mfG. MIcha


----------



## Icke (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Ich hab mal eine Frage, weil es hier im Thema auch um Trasszement ging.

Wie verwendet ihr den Trasszement ?
Pur oder in einem bestimmten Verhältnis mit Baukies gemischt ?


----------



## expresser (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Hallo Icke,

ich hab mich Vorgestern mit einem Fachmann darüber unterhalten. Der würde (Trass)zement im Verhältnis 1:3 mit Sand mischen. Umso weniger Sand desto größer die Gefahr dass Risse entstehen.


----------



## jochen (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Hi



expresser schrieb:


> Hallo Icke,
> 
> ich hab mich Vorgestern mit einem Fachmann darüber unterhalten. Der würde (Trass)zement im Verhältnis 1:3 mit Sand mischen. Umso weniger Sand desto größer die Gefahr dass Risse entstehen.



dem stimme ich Voll und Ganz zu.

Das idealste wäre Quarzsand zu verwenden, wird dann jedoch sehr teuer.
Ich habe bei meinem Wasserfallbau normalen Mainsand verwendet, wie oben beschrieben eine Schippe Trass, auf drei Schippen Mainsand.

Zum Ausfugen von Gartenmauern etc. aus Naturstein verwende ich dann den teueren Quarzsand, mit einer Zugabe von etwas "Compakta", vermischt mit Trass und natürlich Wasser.
Das würde ich jedoch für den Bachlaufbau als übertrieben bezeichnen.


----------



## Icke (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fragen zum Bachlauf bau*

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten


----------

